# Outages



## Transk53 (Apr 10, 2014)

Just for curiosity really with this. Late last week for a couple of days, I could not log on to the site. Not an issue as outages happen, just wondering though if it was site maintenance or a local issue to me. Anybody else have this in that time frame. last Saturday and Sunday GMT afternoon.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 10, 2014)

There was an outage recently. I think it is when you are talking about. A couple days ago I got a message the site was under maintenance around 1pm Eastern time.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 10, 2014)

We did a server migration a few days ago, and I've noted a few cases of slow updating dns, but everything should be running smoothly now.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 10, 2014)

Cool beans. Thanks for the replies.


----------

